# Touring the West Coast of Scotland - ideas please.



## fuzzyfreak (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi, I am going to spend a week touring the West Coast of Scotland - but we can knock off two days for traveling. I have been recommended places like Fort William, Glencoe, Oban, Mull.....

Has anybody actually done this? I will be traveling with a photographer so the idea is to get the most scenic spots. My van is capable of wild camping so if anybody can give me any great spots, that'd help me a great deal.

We will be going end of July.

thanks in advance!


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Have a search, I am sure a few other people have asked the same question recently.


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Bit further South than your planned area, but maybe for an overnight stop on your way up (assuming you need to travel up, that is).

Wildcamping at one of two layby's off the A84, south of Killin, at loch Lubnaig. You are right at the shore of the lake, both nice spots, but there might be other wild campers there.

Pieter


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Fidden Farm on Mull is one of my all-time favourite places to stay.
See:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1317

Just take your time and don't try to fit in too much - otherwise you'll just spend all the time driving!
Have fun!
Bill

P.S. If you do go to Mull then try the 'Cafe Fish' in Tobermory - it's excellent (above the Cal-Mac booking office).


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

i have a suggestion: bring your water proofs :lol:


----------



## williat (Mar 24, 2011)

HI,


I'll be doing a similar trip during the summer. What will the midges be like?....Anyone with any personal experience....midges love me!

Regards

Williat1


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Was on Mull in May and you can find plenty of places to wild camp, Calgary is a good one but get there early. Have a fish lunch on Ulva, we had langoustine and lobster salad - delish

You need AVON Skin so Soft for the Midges


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I have just done a 32 day tour of Scotland and included the west coast, my blog is under the "discussion" tab above.

You will love it, and the scenery is fantastic, as are the people.

Jenny


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ched999uk said:


> Have a search, I am sure a few other people have asked the same question recently.


 

I see fuzzy has had a few answers; I have moved this to the Uk touring forum - you should be able to find some more detail if you have a scan through here.

mike

mods team


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

williat said:


> I'll be doing a similar trip during the summer. What will the midges be like?....Anyone with any personal experience....midges love me!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Williat1


Midges in Fort William in the summer are the reason we ditched the tent and bought a motorhome!


----------



## fuzzyfreak (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for your responses. Unfortunately from the answers, only Mull was directly recommended. I appreciate I can trawl the forums for wild camping, so if anyone could just recommend me some beauty spots on the West Coast, I'll do the rest.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

We have stayed at the CC @ New England Bay & Garlieston both in Dumfries & Galloway and both sites are great


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I too stayed at Garlieston and then travelled along Luce Bay, which appears to be a very popular place for wild camping.

Jenny


----------



## mbg (Jun 1, 2011)

If you want to go to the real west coast head for Loch Lomond A82 then at Crianlarich turn left A82 to Tyndrum - famous Green Welly stop. 
Left onto A85 to Oban. Lovely town with a sunset over the bay around 22.00 just now.
Ferry to Mull - one way - Oban to Mull, Craignure. South end of the island has lots of wildlife and cliffs. Red kite viewing - ask in Craignure. Plenty of wild camping. Try to get round to Knock and Salen.
Ferry from Mull - one way - Fishnish to Lochaline. A884, Strontian Road, narrow with passing places - takes you to the junction with the A861. 
At A861 you can go right to the Coran Ferry and rejoin the A82 OR turn left and follow the A861 along the coast to the A830.
At A830 turn left and you'll reach the White Sands of Morar just before Mallaig. Well worth a visit.
You have to come back down the A830 to get back to the A82.
A82 turn left for Fort William.
A82 turn right to Glancoe for spectacular views. 

Some of these roads are narrow with passing places but I've seen plenty of campers on them. Please do check them on the map.

This is a slightly more 'off the beaten track' route but you will see some wonderful sights.

Hope this helps.


----------



## fuzzyfreak (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi MBG, yes, that helps a great deal - thanks.

As it sounds like you probably traveled for more than I intend, which were the highlights?

I am traveling with my brother who has been to Mull before and says it was the least interesting of the following places -

Oban - Mull - Fort William - Glencoe - Rannoch Mor - Loch Lomond

thanks


----------



## mbg (Jun 1, 2011)

Loch Lomond is a great place to stop overnight but - beware the midgies. Lots about this year. It's on your way to Glencoe.

It depends on what type of photography you want to do. Rannoch Moor is spectacular at sunrise and sunset but best to check out times and direction at this time of year.

There is a chair lift at Glencoe which will take you up for a wonderful view of the surrounding hills.

The road, A82, to Fort William runs along the side of the loch and is very scenic and after Fort Wm you could go onto the A86 to Laggan and then down the A889 which will take you back onto the A9 and head ing for home. It is easy to get off the A9 and there are lots of places of interest on the way down.

The A827 cuts off the A9 and takes you along loch Tay to the A84, down through Callander and then onto the M9.

Hope this helps.


----------



## fuzzyfreak (Jun 1, 2010)

We just got back on Friday and had an amazing time! Here is my brief synopsis -

Day One: Traveling
Night 1: camped at lovely CL site (Ghyll House Farm) Carlisle
Day Two: visited Loch Lomond A82 side, too touristy and busy! so stopped at Loch Tulla instead which was far more lovely.
Drove onto Fort William (not much here)
Night 2: Wild camped! an amazing night just outside of Fort William by a babbling river.
Day Three: drove to Skye over bridge via Kyle of Lochalsh - stunning scenery. Visited Elgol - very photographic.
Night 3: Sligachan - very good site but bins needed emptying and guy collecting cash was grumpy. Also the atmosphere in the Hotel was in a word 'clinical'!
Day Four: drove up to Uig Bay via the Fairy Glen, Portree, The Old Man of Storr and The Quiraing - the latter two made my trip, well worth the trek. Uig Bay was a lovely site, very friendly and within staggering distance of a very friendly pub and great seafood restaurant. We had traditional Scots music which I found very impressive and three of the three hundred or so Whiskeys - a great day and a great night!
Day Five: Drove to Dunvegan Castle, Neist Point Lighthouse in Glen Dale, then onto Glen Brittle where we camped in another good site but with old and crumbling toilets and showers with a code on the door which didn't help us and others turning up after 7pm.
Day Six: A long but picturesque drive to Oban via Armadale-Mallaig Ferry (£30) - Oban was OK, but I was rather tired at this point with all the driving. We did the distillery which was interesting and I bought some Oban 14 year Whisky for my Father.
Day Seven: drove all the way to the Peak District and found a great site a mile and a half from Hathersage - we walked to the village for a pub meal and a few beers.
Day Eight: trekked up Mam Tor near Speedwell and Treak Cliff Cavern then drove home to Essex.

The weather was stunning every day, the nights didn't get dark until about 10pm. The midges were annoying, but you soon learn their routine and so long as you have spray, candles and face nets, you can avoid them.

To the person who thought it funny to comment on us taking wet weather gear - the joke is on you!

The camp sites on Skye ranged from £6pppn to £6.40. As we got back to the UK they went up to £9pppn in Oban and £7pppn in the Peaks.

The Blue Hornet made the 1400 mile trip with no mechanical problems whatsoever and is raring to get to the Forest of Dean next week!

Thank you all for your advice!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Fuzzyfreak so glad you had such a lovely time

Jenny


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

Well you are going to God's country,and the only problem is, He has sent hell there too...Midges

We are just back and covered 10 Islands in 16 days and had a fantastic time, and the midges in Fort Bill are BIG..so take skin so soft from avon it's the only lotion they dont particularly like.

If you can, go to Skye and look...the photographic opportunities are superb.

The Fish and Chips in Portree are wonderful, and so is the Butchers bacon

Norrie


----------



## mbg (Jun 1, 2011)

Glad to hear you enjoyed your visit and got some wonderful weather.


----------



## Tjp (Jun 18, 2010)

We did last year. Ullapool was full of midges - couldn't sit outside because of them. Fort Augustus was fantastic, we had a nice bar snack whilst watching the boats go up Neptunes steps, a trip on the loch is a must - Nessie hunting  The drive between Oban to Skye to Ullapool was very pretty. A87 Fort Augustus/Inverary to Kyle of Lochalsh is scenic. A890 Loch Carron to Kinlochewe beautiful scenery. Then A832 towards Inverness. Some of the roads are very narrow. 
I will definately be back again. In Yorkshire at the moment.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Tjp said:


> ..Fort Augustus was fantastic, we had a nice bar snack whilst watching the boats go up Neptunes steps.


I thought Neptune's Staircase are the locks at Fort William?
Don't know if the locks at Fort Augustus have a name.

But yes, it is very pleasant just sitting in Fort Augustus on a nice day watching the boats go through the lock system there.


----------



## Tjp (Jun 18, 2010)

Apologies, my hubbie stands corrected on this one. There was me thinking he was the font of all knowledge lol


----------



## azgaka (Aug 5, 2011)

HI, 
we have just returned from our 'round-Scotland tour today. Depends on what you prefer. We spent 7 days and drove all the way round approx 1000 miles. 
Started off at Oban then went further north towards Kyle of Lochalsch, over to Skye, back to mainland towards Torridon, Gairloch, further north to Ullapool then stayed at Scourie. Further to Kinlochbervie (took the walk to Sandwood Bay - most incredible!), then stayed at Durness. Itt all took about days, then we drove down on the east side (i.e.: Brora, Inverness, then stayed at a campsite near Newtonmore). 
If I had the chance to do this again I would probably spend more time around Gairloch, Ullapool and Kinlochbervie - most incredibel scenes and lovely places to stay at. You need to have nice weather for that though.

Hope your trip goes well!


----------

